# 12.3" Brake Swap...



## jamesn67 (Nov 15, 2001)

Anyone have any experience with the 11.3" to 12.3" brake swap?
Just curious how you felt the larger set-up worked in comparison.
I currently have a B3 VR6 which only has 11"ers and it feels
underbraked to me. I have the 11.3" DE calipers already just
contemplating the 12.3" upgrade as well.
Thanks


----------



## jamesn67 (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: 12.3" Brake Swap... (jamesn67)*

Anyone? There usually seems to be a dirth of opinions on here...


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: 12.3" Brake Swap... (jamesn67)*

I have done that but on a MK4 Jetta Wagon ... it makes a difference .... and it looks better too


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: 12.3" Brake Swap... (71sbeetle)*

oh .... and I did front AND rear (went from 9.1 non vented to 10.1 vented in the rear)


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: 12.3" Brake Swap... (71sbeetle)*

I just did it last weekend and you can certainly notice it, however I havent been able to fully test it, since I need new tires!


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: 12.3" Brake Swap... (Pifiu)*

I upgraded my pads (Ferodo DS2500/Hawk HPS) and did the 12.3" conversion.
The pads are definitely a bigger bang-for the buck upgrade. The 12.3" rotors add heat capactiy for track use, but don't really give you that much for the street. Unless you are hitting the race track, you are probably better off spending your money on good pads.
Don't forget your tires. Improved traction is the best way to improve stopping distances. You can have all the brakes in the world, but without traction, you won't stop any faster!


_Modified by phatvw at 10:38 PM 2-6-2005_


----------



## jamesn67 (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: 12.3" Brake Swap... (phatvw)*

That is what I am beginning to think. I already have the 11.3"
calipers so I'll use them with some new rotors and most likely
the Hawk HPS pads. 
Thanks!


----------



## jungle (May 6, 2002)

*Re: 12.3" Brake Swap... (jamesn67)*

If I was you, I would just do the 11.3"'s and get some more agressive pads and stainless steel lines. Unless you track the car, the 11.3" will be more than enough. 
to go from the 11.0 to the 11.3" you need:
-new calipers
-11.3" carriers
-banjo bolts w/ washers
-new brake lines (might as well get s.s.)
-11.3" pads
to go from the 11.3" to the 12.3" you need:
-12.3" carriers
-4 spacers (the hat of the rotors differs, and the caliper needs to come towards the car about 4-5mm_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: 12.3" Brake Swap... (jungle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jungle* »_
to go from the 11.3" to the 12.3" you need:
-12.3" carriers
-4 spacers (the hat of the rotors differs, and the caliper needs to come towards the car about 4-5mm_

Are the 4 spacers something that is needed only for MkIII cars? On my MkIV, all I needed was the 12.3" carriers. The hat of the MkIV 11.3" and MkIV 12.3" rotors were the same.
Perhaps you are referring to a MkIII-specific 11.3" rotor? Are the MkIII and MkIV 11.3" rotors different?


----------



## jungle (May 6, 2002)

*Re: 12.3" Brake Swap... (phatvw)*

you are correct. because no one makes a mkIII spefic 12" rotor, the mkIV one must me used. because the hat size is different those spacers and longer bolts are needed to get the caliper centered correctly on the rotor.


----------



## audipanzerwagen (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: 12.3" Brake Swap... (jamesn67)*

http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=1315513
The Audi guys go with setup. SHould not be too hard to adapt to VW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: 12.3" Brake Swap... (jamesn67)*

This is the kit I have- i have only good things to say about it...great kit...
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...intex


----------



## Whatscrackin57 (Aug 27, 2003)

I did the change a couple months ago with neuspeed brake lines and brembo crossed drilled rotors. It made a noticeable diferrence in my down hill runs and when slowing from triple digits.


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: 12.3" Brake Swap... (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
Are the 4 spacers something that is needed only for MkIII cars? On my MkIV, all I needed was the 12.3" carriers. The hat of the MkIV 11.3" and MkIV 12.3" rotors were the same.
Perhaps you are referring to a MkIII-specific 11.3" rotor? Are the MkIII and MkIV 11.3" rotors different?


Then I send a similar question, will the 12.3" rotors conversion will work on a VW Bora 2.0L with OEM 11" integrated hub-carrier caliper front brakes and old Bettle 16" wheels? lateral clearance will be enough do I need XXmm spacers?
Thanks for your help,


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: 12.3" Brake Swap... (audipanzerwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audipanzerwagen* »_http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=1315513
The Audi guys go with setup. SHould not be too hard to adapt to VW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I want those calipers!!







That's my next brake up grade.....then I'm done!










_Modified by gehr at 3:40 AM 2-26-2007_


----------



## CBHVR6 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: 12.3" Brake Swap... (herbehop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_This is the kit I have- i have only good things to say about it...great kit...
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...intex









^ Same setup but got Hawk HPS with it instead. Also upgraded to ATE Type 200 fluid. Nothing but good things to say. They do look better too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: 12.3" Brake Swap... (elio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elio* »_
Then I send a similar question, will the 12.3" rotors conversion will work on a VW Bora 2.0L with OEM 11" integrated hub-carrier caliper front brakes and old Bettle 16" wheels? lateral clearance will be enough do I need XXmm spacers?
Thanks for your help,


Yes, however, you need to replace your spindle/steering knuckle with the units that come on the 1.8T/VR6 cars and you need to get new calipers. ECStuning.com has a whole kit for your Bora/Jetta.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: 12.3" Brake Swap... (phatvw)*

I just bought the ECS OEM Big Brake Kit - (TT Carrier, 12.3 One Piece Plain Rotor) with Hawk HPS Pads. 
I hope to install it this weekend. I know people said not to go with the TT setup unless you track the car, but I think I drive a bit hard on the street. I was messing around one night and I think my brakes started to fade. I couldnt stop in time and I had to go around the object. I hit the brakes and they just didnt feel they were there. Im really thinking of going with SS Brakes Lines and better fluid also.
Another reason I want this way is because this is the next step up without going to 17 inch rims.


----------

